# How much would you pay for a crossbreed?



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

Didn't want to derail Dfinch's thread - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/380483-scammed-breeder-help.html - but was shocked that breeders charge just under £700 for a crossbreed? Is this because they join the names together... i.e. cockapoo, labradoodle etc?? Do crossbreeds where the names aren't joined together tend to go for less or do all crossbreeds cost so much? Or is is just crossbreeds where the parents are health tested that are sold for more money - regardless of whether the names are joined together?

Sorry if I sound ignorant - I am! I don't know much about these types of dogs at all so just curiosity really


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

If bred with the same care and attention as a well bred pedigree then the same price for both.
Trouble is bad breeders charge as much as possible and unsuspecting puppy buyers think higher price means better breeders.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I would pay whatever the rehoming centres fees were.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

300 it seems for me :lol: but I was stupid, never again  no health tested parents.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

SageFemme said:


> Didn't want to derail Dfinch's thread - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/380483-scammed-breeder-help.html - but was shocked that breeders charge just under £700 for a crossbreed? Is this because they join the names together... i.e. cockapoo, labradoodle etc?? Do crossbreeds where the names aren't joined together tend to go for less or do all crossbreeds cost so much? Or is is just crossbreeds where the parents are health tested that are sold for more money - regardless of whether the names are joined together?
> 
> Sorry if I sound ignorant - I am! I don't know much about these types of dogs at all so just curiosity really


There are pedigree dogs I would not pay £50 for and there are some crossbreeds bred by some people I would pay a great deal more for.

Pedigree does not = good and cross breed does not = bad

Remember, sellers only charge what the market will sustain, so if nobody was willing to pay these prices, then the price would fall.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I would not buy a cross from a breeder. Therefore I would pay whatever the rescues fee's were.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I've just talked my friend out of paying _£800_ for a three way mix.
No health tests because of course crossbreeds are automatically healthier :rolleyes5:

The majority of these breeders ARE just in it for the money.
If I wanted, I'd happily pay £400+ for a cross with necessary health tests, from a respectable breeder.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

How much anyone paid/is willing to pay for the dog they want is none of anyone else's business IMO


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

metaldog said:


> How much anyone paid/is willing to pay for the dog they want is none of anyone else's business IMO


Sorry! I won't ask in future


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Rescue adoption fees only, wouldn't buy one from a breeder.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> 300 it seems for me :lol: but I was stupid, never again  no health tested parents.


This. But £280 :lol:


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

metaldog said:


> How much anyone paid/is willing to pay for the dog they want is none of anyone else's business IMO


My aunt's friends were over from Australia. They were telling us how they'd paid £20,000 for their latest sheepdog. When they asked me how much I paid for mine I just said, "They're priceless."


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sadly I think a lot of people are conned by the 'designer names' and think they are recongised breeds - esp with such hefty price tags attached to them

If I got a crossbreed where I could follow the line back & know that both sets of parents - and the line - had been health tested, I'd be prepared to pay a decent sum BUT it certainly wouldn't be anything near what I would pay for a similar bred pedigree / registered dog


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> This. But £280 :lol:


:cornut:

I shouldn't really joke about it - but we both got two lovely doggies out of it. Just would never do it again unless it was a rescue :thumbup1:


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I found that the 'puppy farmers' seemed to be charging more for their dogs than the average joe just want a litter breeders, I paid less for my two supposedly 'designer dog' than what other very obvious puppy farmers wanted for their crosses as the average was around £700 for designer breed, I brought Hector initially because I wanted a small dog and he fitted the bill and then when I found out the breeder had had a litter from her other girl and had one puppy left then I jumped at the chance to have her because I was so pleased with Hector.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Some of the best bred dogs are crosses.

Just ask Guide dogs for the Blind.


----------



## ruwise (Aug 6, 2014)

I agree with those who have said I don't care if a cross breed or not, I just care that it has health tested parents with good temperament. Unfortunately it is much harder to find these qualities when looking for a cross breed pup.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I would pay whatever I believed to be reasonable at the time, same as for a pedigree dog.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

My rescue crossbreed was £200 and we paid £300 by donating £100. Actually scrap that - she's priceless.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

My answer has to be I've never owned a cross or mixed breed. I won't say I never will because I don't honestly know.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Not a Penny. There are plenty of perfectly decent Pedigree GSDs that need Rescuing.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Pound/rescue fees and/or donation only.

Plenty of crosses and mongrels in rescue, and if I wanted a specific cross, I'd check out one of the breed rescues.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

If done properly with the utmost care and attention paid to the health and welfare of the pups and dog's in the breeder's care, I'd pay the same as any purebred from a breeder receiving the same care and attention.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I payed £450 for Sid, 7/8 chihuahua 1/8 yorkie so technically a crossbreed. 
Best money I ever spent


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Would depend on the breeder. 

In reality it would be the rescue fees.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Both the Chiweenies were between £400-500. Seeing as how Chihuahuas and mini Dachshunds go for around £800-1000 here that seemed fair enough... half the price for half a breed!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

metaldog said:


> How much anyone paid/is willing to pay for the dog they want is none of anyone else's business IMO


This exactly!

Although at the same time personally I wouldn't buy a cross from a breeder.

Millie was a free to good home dog (although my hubby have them some cash **no money was asked for or expected**).

The only thing which irratates me is when people talk the talk but don't practise what they preach....


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I would pay what I could afford at the time if I was happy with the breeders and the way they had been bred regardless of it being a cross breed or pedigree.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I think I'd pay up to about £300 depending on the cross. Gelert was £100 which is about the norm for a bog standard mutt pup these days I think. I realise there are people who think anyone who pays a single penny for a mudblood dog is a mug but then I have my own opinions about those who spend a grand or two on a pedigree breed that has a list of health problems as long as your arm and a vastly shortened lifespan. Each to their own.



LinznMilly said:


> Plenty of crosses and mongrels in rescue, and if I wanted a specific cross, I'd check out one of the breed rescues.


Plenty of purebreds too.


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

I wouldn't pay a breeder for a cross breed. I'd either take one of the many that are being given away (not because I'm tight, but it'd be one less dog likely to end up in bad hands). Or I'd pay a rescue fee.


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

If I'd fallen in love with a particular cross breed and the parents had good lines, health tested etc. then I guess I would pay a similar price to a pedigree that was health tested, good lines... 

I don't really see the point in buying a cross breed puppy though, I'd rather go to a rescue centre if I wanted a cross breed


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

Why wouldn't people (those who have posted I mean) buy a cross breed from a breeder? Is it because the dog's a crossbreed? If the dog has been bred 'properly' (health tests etc etc) does it matter? 


Mind you I am more of a 'rescue' dog person myself.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Aren't allllll dogs cross-breeds to some extent anyway *hides from the purists*

Kidding.. kind of


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I paid £200 for Skyla as an adoption fee. I'm pretty sure she's a huskamute.

I will pay £200 for Shelby as a rescue fee and I'm pretty sure she's a husky x collie


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Margelli said:


> Why wouldn't people (those who have posted I mean) buy a cross breed from a breeder? Is it because the dog's a crossbreed? If the dog has been bred 'properly' (health tests etc etc) does it matter?


I suppose technically I could be seen as a breeder of crossbreeds. Kite's litter are Welsh Sheepdogs x Border Collies. I couldn't find a hip scored Welsh Sheepdog for the sire, and the object was to produce pups for agility and temperament. Both Kite and the sire have excellent temperaments and are well proven, successful agility dogs. Kite was hip scored and DNA screened, the sire was hip scored and BVA eye tested. Apart from the 2 I kept, all the pups have gone to agility homes and the new owners are very pleased with them. The idea of using my beautiful Kite as a cash cow is repugnant to me, so I charged £300 to cover costs and time off work. I more or less broke even.

Not all breeders of crossbreeds are money-grubbing puppy farmers.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

They all used to just be called Mongrels or Heinz 57 and only pedigree's were expensive. 

Now they called it crossbreeds if 1 pedigree crossed with 1 pedigree (ie labrador +poodle) and if dog has more than mix of 2 that wasn't specifically been bred for, they call them Mongrels.

Recently I saw a 3 way designer cross I can't remember exact cross but it was to produce a small dog that always looked like a puppy and they were charging designer prices for them too! 

I would only rescue if got another. Inca was from a local rescue and £70 but that was 13 years ago. I think most rescues now are over £100, charging more for puppies under 6 months and more for one's coming from abroad. (personally I think we've got enough homeless dogs in UK without bringing more in..as much as I feel sorry for them).


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Nothing. To be honest I would probably rehome a dog from my country as there is more of a choice of dogs in shelters (i.e. majority of them is not staffy crosses) and there are no fees for re-homing so i guess i wouldn't pay anything.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I paid £80 for Apollo, as much as i love him i wouldn't do it again, i constantly worry he's going to develop some kind of health problem that couldve been prevented because his parents weren't health tested.

All future dogs (unless they're rescues) will be from proper breeders with health tested parents, i know there never any guarantees that a dog will be healthy just because it's parents are health tested but it rules out a lot of worrying genetic diseases and lowers the chances of things like HD most of the time though there's obviously always exceptions


----------



## MountianRott (Jul 8, 2014)

With my Rottie he was a half way rescue and payed $1000 for him. He is also from unknown lines and could have mixed blood. At the most just very off standard. I don't regret it sense he is now middle aged and has been a great and healthy dog,although some temperament issues. Although now I want another dog like him.

Now I have seen other rescues at almost the same amount,even mix breed adults so I kinda feel no matter what I do it won't be that cheap for my next dog and a rescue would be odd at less than $300.

Although I would rather buy a purebred(or a true rescue) I've been kinda disappointed in whats available around here,so If I knew someone responsibly breeding good mix breeds of the type of dog I want. I would spend up to $1000 again. But again no-one really is either. Plus some of the dog breeds I like are so riddled with health problems I feel about as safe getting a dog with unknown lineage than one with the limited health testing available. I wish this wasn't the case and do agree it is still good to health test.


----------



## hells85 (Feb 10, 2014)

My oh said he paid £200 for our crossbreed/mongrel puppy. I don't think health tests were done but the parents do have good temperaments. I do worry about health problems especially hip problems as she will be big. Hopefully she will live longer than a pedigree mastiff.

The two Staffies May or may not be pedigrees. They are rescues I don't know their lineage they cost £120 each from rspca. They seem healthy and happy to me.

I don't see a reason why I wouldn't buy/adopt a crossbreed/mongrel over a pedigree. In fact the version of the bull dog I like is basically a mongrel as they are outcrossing to try to get them back to how they were in looks and health as they were in Victorian times. I'd pay a lot more for one of those than the breed standard bull dog.


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paid £600 for my springer x poodle. He was cheaper than the other pups in the litter as he's "boring" black and white. He's got some significant issues. I love him, but no way would I do it again. Can't see getting another pup anytime soon as I don't think he'd cope, but I'd be looking long and hard for a VERY good breeder.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Sarahliz100 said:


> Paid £600 for my springer x poodle. He was cheaper than the other pups in the litter as he's "boring" black and white. He's got some significant issues. I love him, but no way would I do it again. Can't see getting another pup anytime soon as I don't think he'd cope, but I'd be looking long and hard for a VERY good breeder.


Crikey JJ was £700 for pedigree Border Collie and that included transport costs from Scotland to my doorstep! No way I'd pay £600 for a mixed breed!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> *I've just talked my friend out of paying £800 for a three way mix.*
> No health tests because of course crossbreeds are automatically healthier :rolleyes5:
> 
> The majority of these breeders ARE just in it for the money.
> If I wanted, I'd happily pay £400+ for a cross with necessary health tests, from a respectable breeder.


Hell's bloody bells!

Two-way mix is a crossbreed, in may mind - when you get into three- or more way mixes, you are moving into mongrel territory.

I have seen puppies advertised along the lines of "Chance to buy these very unusual puppies - mother malamute x rottweiler, father mastiff x german shepherd. Puppies like this are very rare and only come along once in a lifetime*. Strong healthy pups with the best points of all of these breeds" (and of course they are friendly, playful, love children are lovely colours, hyper allergenic etcetcetc and a non-refundable deposit secures)

Breeders justify it by christening them :designer dogs" (there are no mongrels), and idiots play into their hands by paying huge sums of money for badly-bred and often pitifully unhealthy puppies.

*yeah, once in a lifetime . . . sure


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

hells85 said:


> My oh said he paid £200 for our crossbreed/mongrel puppy. I don't think health tests were done but the parents do have good temperaments. I do worry about health problems especially hip problems as she will be big. Hopefully she will live longer than a pedigree mastiff.
> 
> The two Staffies May or may not be pedigrees. They are rescues I don't know their lineage they cost £120 each from rspca. They seem healthy and happy to me.
> 
> I don't see a reason why I wouldn't buy/adopt a crossbreed/mongrel over a pedigree. In fact the version of the bull dog I like is basically a mongrel as they are outcrossing to try to get them back to how they were in looks and health as they were in Victorian times.* I'd pay a lot more for one of those than the breed standard bull dog*.


I think this is a very good point - some breeds have been bred into forms that are pure misery for them.

Sadly, health is not what most crosses are aimed at - most of them are just little gold mines for the unscrupulous breeder.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I had been looking for a companion for Bullmastiff for a while and wanted some sort of hound.Smooth coated, agile and not wimpy, good with children and needed to be fairly laid back.I did think of a Bedlington, really like them but didn't have much success locating one.

I looked at greyhounds and the rescues were unwilling to rehome with cats or kids. Didn't want a full saluki.

Saw an ad in the paper for saluki x greyhound pups for £100 each.I asked if the breeder would pick me a pup and deliver and he was adamant that if I wanted a puppy then I must go and choose my own and satisfy myself with what I saw...which was a huge plus for me.

Rang up, spoke at length to the breeder. At £100 a pup he wasn't making much money if any so we went to see the litter.

Guy was a poacher and very rough around the edges. His place was spotless, his kennels were spotless, he had 2 dogs and a working bitch and these were parents to the pups he had.

He bred this litter solely to keep a couple of pups back.He told me which pups were not for sale. He was very open about everything.

Dogs were not vaccinated and not health tested.He was reluctant to sell to what he called a pet home...me...and said he usually only let his dogs go to working homes which I took to be another poacher.

He had done what he considered his very best for his dogs, I think he is probably totally committed to them and they are his life.All dogs were in excellent condition.He took great pride in this too.

I don't agree with his lifestyle at all and as a person I really didn't like him but his dogs were lovely.

Pup is now 17 months old, best £100 I spent in a long time.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Pay for a filthy mudblood? Pah! 

I just gave a handful of magic beans for my designer Bitsapoo.
:ciappa:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> I would pay whatever the rehoming centres fees were.


Same here, as any donation made goes to help other dogs and doesn't help line the pockets of the profit making breeders!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> Saw an ad in the paper for saluki x greyhound pups for £100 each*.I asked if the breeder would pick me a pup and deliver and he was adamant that if I wanted a puppy then I must go and choose my own and satisfy myself with what I saw...which was a huge plus for me.*
> 
> You are right - this is a very good sign
> 
> ...


This is the difference though between a BYB/puppy farmer (just wanting to rake in money, putting any two dogs together and raising them any old how), and someone who may not vaccinate or register puppies, but who knows the importance of good health and chooses his breeding stock carefully. His "back-shed" pups are probably healthier and happier than many of the top dogs at Crufts, because they are bred for health and temperament rather for sheer gorgeousness (as defined by a sometimes ridiculous breed standard).

And I notice he wasn't asking silly money for them either. He isn't in it for the cash. All he seems to want is his expenses covered and his dogs in appropriate homes.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

lostbear said:


> Sadly, health is not what most crosses are aimed at -


That was why I got my crosses. Nobody really seems to be breeding shorter backed Daxies and Chi's have quite compatible personalities/exercise needs/etc soooooo....

Just curious though, but all these people who would never buy but only get their dog from a rescue. What if you were refused from rescues?? Would you just not get a dog or get a free to a good home pooch from Craigslist or somewhere?


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

IncaThePup said:


> Crikey JJ was £700 for pedigree Border Collie and that included transport costs from Scotland to my doorstep! No way I'd pay £600 for a mixed breed!


Well I wouldn't pay that for a pup from the same breeder again. But I would pay that for a pup from a breeder I'd put a lot of research into who I was completely happy with - either for a pedigree OR a crossbreed. I have no objection to a well bred crossbreed costing as much as a pedigree dog - if the parents are health tested and carefully selected then presumably they are no cheaper to breed than a pedigree litter.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi was £225 and that's about the price I would expect to pay for a Crossbreed. A Mongrel probably a bit less.

IMO it should be as it always was. Pedigree commands the pedigree price.
The mix of 2 or more breeds should be proportionately less. 
They should all be bred with the same care (oh for an ideal world).
Designer names are mockery of our pedigree dogs. I'm happy to accept that Heidi is a Westie cross Jack Russell and dont see the need to call her a "WestieJack" Just my opinion. She is as special as any pedigree or cross I've had. A name doesn't change that but the price should reflect it.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

SageFemme said:


> Sorry! I won't ask in future


If you would not buy a crossbreed can't see why you would be remotely interested what other people choose to pay.

If I asked how much you paid for your dog, cat, house, car etc etc and then derided your spendthrift ways and decision making (without knowing anything about you or why you made such a decision) you would either be annoyed, offended or simply think I was a nosey interfering patronising old bat 

In answer to your question I would pay what I felt the dog was worth.

Lets ask an alternative question, how much would you pay for a health tested, registered pug? _No offence intended to pug owners just picked those for the unfortunate health issues they are renowned for_


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Just curious though, but all these people who would never buy but only get their dog from a rescue. What if you were refused from rescues?? Would you just not get a dog or get a free to a good home pooch from Craigslist or somewhere?


I didn't even consider a rescue purely because I knew I would get turned down because my garden is insecure and I wanted a puppy because it would need to be good around children and my local dog rescues only ever seem to have staffies or whippet/lurcher crosses which controversially aren't to my taste 

I also wouldn't choose for the breeder to do the first vaccination as different vets use different vaccines and so I would rather my vet do it so you don't have to order the vaccines in or restart the course.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Heidi was £225 and that's about the price I would expect to pay for a Crossbreed. A Mongrel probably a bit less.
> 
> IMO it should be as it always was. Pedigree commands the pedigree price.
> The mix of 2 or more breeds should be proportionately less.
> ...


I thought a crossbreed was just another way of saying mongrel?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

lilythepink said:


> I thought a crossbreed was just another way of saying mongrel?


I understood a cross breed you knew what the parents were
A mongrel you didn't
But, when we were younger all dogs irrespective of whether the parentage were know or not were know as mongrols even if breed were known.

But what really gets up my nose is the description, Designer, Rare, etc


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> Just curious though, but all these people who would never buy but only get their dog from a rescue. What if you were refused from rescues?? Would you just not get a dog or get a free to a good home pooch from Craigslist or somewhere?


Before we went and got Skyla we were on a waiting list for a litter of Sibe puppies. We had applied for home checks etc with rescues before and been approved however either something didn't sit right with me with those specific rescues or the timing wasn't right. I also had my Mam in my ear saying " Could you ever trust a dog you hadn't brought up from a pup" etc etc which put doubt in my mind.

We applied for a home check for Heart Welfare and spent a good couple of months in their forum and groups on facebook. It was the first time I thought " I feel really comfortable here" so arranged the home check and asked Heart to try to match us up with a dog. I was extremely nervous as I was of the opinion that if we didn't pass our home check, are we really suitable husky owners? We passed and Skyla was picked for us ( we didn't pick her) and the rest is history.

I flipped completely around from " I will only ever have puppies from breeders" to " I will never buy a puppy again!" ( although obviously that may change 20/30 years down the line, who knows! )

It's also changed my Mam's mind who never trusted " Dogs that weren't brought up by us" She absolutely adores Skyla and is looking to have her fence heightened to help foster the oldies


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

DT said:


> I understood a cross breed you knew what the parents were
> A mongrel you didn't
> But, when we were younger all dogs irrespective of whether the parentage were know or not were know as mongrols even if breed were known.
> 
> But what really gets up my nose is the description, Designer, Rare, etc


mongrel describes any cross bred dog....nothing fancy,, anything goes......and they don't command high prices.

Cross breed is a word that moves away from the mongrel ie being low in cost.....and is a cross of 2 pedigree dogs so eliminating various health problems from either breed. and people are conned into this way of thinking.and if the pups are advertised at £500 each, that's what people will expect to pay...so they pay it. and likewaise with mongrels...people expect them for free.

Crossbreeding for designer dogs just makes it all the easier for a BYB and a puppy farmer. Buy any old pedigree dog and breed it with any old pedigree bitch and as long as they are compatible in size, its all ok.

so, mini poodle to variety of fluffies......who really knows what the breeding is?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

DT said:


> I understood a cross breed you knew what the parents were
> A mongrel you didn't
> But, when we were younger all dogs irrespective of whether the parentage were know or not were know as mongrols even if breed were known.
> 
> *But what really gets up my nose is the description, Designer, Rare, * etc


Yep - sometimes dogs are "rare" for a reason - f'r instance (slightly off thread, as I'm going to mention pedigrees, here) I've seen silver/grey french Bulldogs advertised at premium price - even dearer than the already exorbitantly priced "ordinary" puppies, and the breeder charges this because the colour is so "rare".

Anyone doing this homework would realise it is rare because it isn't accepted by the breed standard and reputable breeders don't produce them (at least not deliberately) and if one turned up in a litter it would be sold more cheaply with the condition that it was neutered asap - no breeding allowed.

Whilst it might seem that the breed standards are completely arbitrary, in some cases there are particular health risks associated with particular colours - e.g. white dobermans are often deaf, are prone to horrific skin conditions, are more susceptible to some types of cancer, often have severe eye problems and digestive difficulties and are temperamentally unsound (well, if you were blind and deaf, and in agony from your eczema, and somebody startled you, wouldn't you bite them? - I would!). For this reason, white dobermans are not deliberately breed by decent breeders - but there are a lot of unscrupulous people out there who cash in on our shallow desire for novelty, and our society's regard for animals as products rather than living beings, by breeding and selling them at ridiculous prices.

I am always very dubious when I see the words "rare" applied to a colour or a cross. "Rare breeds" - I'm okay with that - some breeds just fell out of popularity, and if you want one you have to search and pay - but "rare" colour? Uh-oh!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> That was why I got my crosses. Nobody really seems to be breeding shorter backed Daxies and Chi's have quite compatible personalities/exercise needs/etc soooooo....
> 
> Just curious though, but all these people who would never buy but only get their dog from a rescue. What if you were refused from rescues?? Would you just not get a dog or get a free to a good home pooch from Craigslist or somewhere?


people who buy dakkies want the sausage shape which includes the long back.

I would not go to a rescue to get a dog.....I have nothing against cross breeds, mongrels etc. I would insist always on a puppy and would be quite specific in other areas too about what I wanted and what would be needed to join my very busy household.

My mum has a JRT x Dakkie...he was free.Mum is the dakkie and it was an accidental mating.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Whatever the adoption fee is


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Yep - sometimes dogs are "rare" for a reason - f'r instance (slightly off thread, as I'm going to mention pedigrees, here) I've seen silver/grey french Bulldogs advertised at premium price - even dearer than the already exorbitantly priced "ordinary" puppies, and the breeder charges this because the colour is so "rare".
> 
> Anyone doing this homework would realise it is rare because it isn't accepted by the breed standard and reputable breeders don't produce them (at least not deliberately) and if one turned up in a litter it would be sold more cheaply with the condition that it was neutered asap - no breeding allowed.
> 
> ...


I would never have thought you could get a white dobermann.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

My Tilly was £250 all vaccinated, wormed n flead no health tests but she was the only bitch left as soon as I saw her I knew she would b mine, she is 2.5yrs now. No health problems just bad n dirty habits  Wouldn't change her for the world but I know whenever my next dog will certainly be a rescue.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

just the price of any ordinary mutt...I had pointer/setter combo -it was accidental litter..but as both dogs were healthy and similar type owners agreed to to have those puppies...they were just given away..mine was a wedding present!
Scrip was 20 pounds - rescue fee...

How can you know if the puppy is of any decent quality? 
Ped dogs - at least you can choose them and pay less or more depending if they meet show standards -or just pet standards!
Total silliness! same happens with cats..unless it is recognised hybrid breed -like exotics..

So groups of devouted breeders try to maintain the looks , the personality of the breed...
I understand if they aim for a new hybrid breed, try to establish a standard and that new breed has a purpose - like labradodle , puppies are registered etc...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

lilythepink said:


> people who buy dakkies want the sausage shape which includes the long back.
> 
> My mum has a JRT x Dakkie...he was free.Mum is the dakkie and it was an accidental mating.


With a cross though you get the same shape, just without the extremity that can cause spinal problems. Hannah is the same height as a regular Daxie and as long as a very short Daxie (Ive done a size comparison on a Daxie site!LOL). I have unavoidable steps in my house so she seemed like the best option.

For me there are plenty of crosses I prefer because they weaken alot of the breed traits I dont like (like extreme skin folds, short noses, etc). Personally Id like it if people were less judgemental about crosses so maybe professional breeders would be more open to outcrossing certain breeds and making them healthier.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

As long as both parents were health tested and I was able to see the puppies with their Mom the price wouldn't really bother me that much.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Apollo2012 said:


> I paid £80 for Apollo, as much as i love him i wouldn't do it again, i constantly worry he's going to develop some kind of health problem that couldve been prevented because his parents weren't health tested.
> 
> All future dogs (unless they're rescues) will be from proper breeders with health tested parents, i know there never any guarantees that a dog will be healthy just because it's parents are health tested but it rules out a lot of worrying genetic diseases and lowers the chances of things like HD most of the time though there's obviously always exceptions


You could put your mind at rest by having the health screening done on Apollo himself. Hip scores would be around £130, DNA screening for CEA, TNS and CL another £300ish. That about covers the main issues with a Border Collie.


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Burrowzig said:


> You could put your mind at rest by having the health screening done on Apollo himself. Hip scores would be around £130, DNA screening for CEA, TNS and CL another £300ish. That about covers the main issues with a Border Collie.


Can you do anything to prevent issues that are identified on screening though? In human medicine when screening for a disease (ie testing a healthy person for a condition they are not showing any evidence of) the test needs to be cost effective, acceptable to the patient (ie not too distressing) and have the potential to alter disease course (ie early detection would allow treatment that could prevent or improve the prognosis of the disease). I don't know anything about the diseases you mention, but unless detecting them before they show clinical signs would improve prognosis I would question whether the financial cost, distress to dog having the tests and distress to the owner if a positive result suggested the dog is likely to get a horrible disease they can't prevent in the future was justified. Just my thoughts.

I think health screening dogs likely to be bred from to prevent passing on genetic diseases is fantastic. I'm just not sure about the application of screening your pet dog for things you can't do anything about. But then I'm a people doctor rather than an animal one so maybe I have a different viewpoint.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> Crikey JJ was £700 for pedigree Border Collie and that included transport costs from Scotland to my doorstep! No way I'd pay £600 for a mixed breed!


that is a bit rude when someone has said they paid £600. I think £700 seems extortionate for a border collie when there are so many around for £100 plus or even less at times - but you chose what you wanted and paid the right price for it so that was your choice. How did you get him transported - that intrigues me. Mail order puppy!

If I wanted a cockerpoo or whatever I would pay a sensible price. If it was a random mongrel I think £50 is plenty.
My dogs are both pure but without papers and I paid £400 and £300 for them. I would expect to pay that for a cockerpoo too.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Blitz said:


> that is a bit rude when someone has said they paid £600. I think £700 seems extortionate for a border collie when there are so many around for £100 plus or even less at times - but you chose what you wanted and paid the right price for it so that was your choice. * How did you get him transported - that intrigues me. Mail order puppy!
> *
> If I wanted a cockerpoo or whatever I would pay a sensible price. If it was a random mongrel I think £50 is plenty.
> My dogs are both pure but without papers and I paid £400 and £300 for them. I would expect to pay that for a cockerpoo too.


As I've said numerous times I'm mostly housebound and cannot drive or travel far due to my condition. I was browsing online and realised some breeders offered a courier service as they sell puppies to people in other countries..so I thought well if they are willing to transport them abroad would they transport them to other parts of UK if I explained why I couldn't travel?

JJ's breeder offered transport so I emailed them explaining. The ladies mother drove him down from scotland staying at her friends house in lincolnshire over night then driving over to me to deliver JJ.

I know some breeders do transport their dogs to airports if customers from abroad are willing to come over to meet them and fly back with the dog. I'm sure there'll be people on here who've shipped their pedigree's in from abroad so what's the difference!

The puppies were £500 and £200 petrol costs from Scotland to my doorstep.

However I wouldn't pay £600 for a crossbreed!.. JJ has papers and been health tested. He was chosen for his intelligence and ability to learn fast as I needed him to learn alot in a short time as I was running out of time to train up a new dog to take over from Inca (Dogs Trust had been looking for 7 months for me too). For my situation at the time he was worth it! ..plus he won a years food which was lasted year and half nearly and saved me over £500 in a good dog food for him! ..so he's kind of paid his way..at least his purchase price!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> As I've said numerous times I'm mostly housebound and cannot drive or travel far due to my condition. I was browsing online and realised some breeders offered a courier service as they sell puppies to people in other countries..so I thought well if they are willing to transport them abroad would they transport them to other parts of UK if I explained why I couldn't travel?
> 
> JJ's breeder offered transport so I emailed them explaining. The ladies mother drove him down from scotland staying at her friends house in lincolnshire over night then driving over to me to deliver JJ.
> 
> ...


That sounds like it worked out very well. But you are aware that most that offer a 'courier service' are scams. They take your money and the puppy does not exist.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> I would never have thought you could get a white dobermann.


Scroll down for the white one.

Doberman Colors | Dobermans Den


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> As I've said numerous times I'm mostly housebound and cannot drive or travel far due to my condition. I was browsing online and realised some breeders offered a courier service as they sell puppies to people in other countries..so I thought well if they are willing to transport them abroad would they transport them to other parts of UK if I explained why I couldn't travel?
> 
> JJ's breeder offered transport so I emailed them explaining. The ladies mother drove him down from scotland staying at her friends house in lincolnshire over night then driving over to me to deliver JJ.
> 
> ...


The benefits of having a dog clever enough to do competitive crossword puzzles? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

lostbear said:


> The benefits of having a dog clever enough to do competitive crossword puzzles? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


lol...no I entered him into a cutest puppy competition on the James Wellbeloved site.

This was his winning photo









[email protected] months old 

We got 30kg delivered every 3 months (3 x 10kg bags) of Cereal free JWB food. They stopped delivering after a years supply but he still has a bag left in the spare room so still getting through it..as he didn't get through an entire bag on his own in one month. (as I feed with wet or fresh cooked food) ..so it's lasted him ages!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If all the health tests were done and the parents had good temperments etc, I don't see why they should charge less than someone breeding purebreeds. After all they're putting the same work in and the same expense, surely if it's done right raising a labradoodle litter costs as much as labs or poodles.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Blitz said:


> That sounds like it worked out very well. But you are aware that most that offer a 'courier service' are scams. They take your money and the puppy does not exist.


I didn't know at the time of purchasing him. I had seen others and still see breeders that offer to transport the puppy. I was looking at some Jack Russell Breeders recently that did this also.

I would prefer to rescue but they don't make it easy for disabled people to get a dog with them. Most want you to visit the dogs at the kennels or foster parents but most of these places or people's homes are not wheelchair accessible even if I could travel there.

Hence the reason I would consider a dog bigger than what I'd wanted such as situation where a friend of my brothers offered me an husky puppy and would be willing to bring it to me or my brother to collect it from his house, as he knows my situation and is willing to be flexible so I get equal opportunity to buy one if I want one. ..now if only I could find someone who has the size I was originally after, also willing to be so flexible!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> If all the health tests were done and the parents had good temperments etc, I don't see why they should charge less than someone breeding purebreeds. After all they're putting the same work in and the same expense, surely if it's done right raising a labradoodle litter costs as much as labs or poodles.


Well! dunnoU cant get my head around this!

Lets take two dogs that recommend hip scoring for instance
A lab and a Weim - yet both have different frames, so even of the hips scores are good on both has it been proven that any offspring will has good hips (and yes I know good hips are no guarantee that any offspring will follow suit_ just using this as an example) Because any off spring would have a different frame from the sire and dam when crossed?
Not explained this too well, but do you know what I mean???

then we have the problem whereby KC registered breeds are only permitted to register so many litters a lifetime, this would NOT apply with crossbreeding so overbreeding could then be an issue!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

IncaThePup said:


> I didn't know at the time of purchasing him. I had seen others and still see breeders that offer to transport the puppy. I was looking at some Jack Russell Breeders recently that did this also.
> 
> I would prefer to rescue but they don't make it easy for disabled people to get a dog with them. Most want you to visit the dogs at the kennels or foster parents but most of these places or people's homes are not wheelchair accessible even if I could travel there.
> 
> Hence the reason I would consider a dog bigger than what I'd wanted such as situation where a friend of my brothers offered me an husky puppy and would be willing to bring it to me or my brother to collect it from his house, as he knows my situation and is willing to be flexible so I get equal opportunity to buy one if I want one. ..now if only I could find someone who has the size I was originally after, also willing to be so flexible!


It's a very common scam, most of the pet transport companies have warnings splashed across their front pages because people use their names. If you can't go, which is fair enough, I would see if you can get someone else to in your place. You never know what kind of conditions the puppies are living in.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

DT said:


> Well! dunnoU cant get my head around this!
> 
> Lets take two dogs that recommend hip scoring for instance
> A lab and a Weim - yet both have different frames, so even of the hips scores are good on both has it been proven that any offspring will has good hips (and yes I know good hips are no guarantee that any offspring will follow suit_ just using this as an example) Because any off spring would have a different frame from the sire and dam when crossed?
> ...


Guide dogs seems to think it works and they use lab/goldens and lab/gsds as part of their programme who of course have to be as sound as possible. Maybe someone with more knowledge can chime in though because that does make sense, I know cardigan corgi people say hip scores can be off because the legs are shaped differently

I have heard of people registering a pure litter and then the next season breeding a cross, I was talking about ethical breeders though


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Guide dogs seems to think it works and they use lab/goldens and lab/gsds as part of their programme who of course have to be as sound as possible. Maybe someone with more knowledge can chime in though because that does make sense, I know cardigan corgi people say hip scores can be off because the legs are shaped differently


I don't know either, but taking into account a good HS is no guarantee then I guess my reply was pointless.
But what about the over breeding as there is no organization to moniter how many litters are bred? This I feel is a very valid point.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Crossbreed = dog, Pedigree = dog. Pedigree dogs have simply been charging extra for years due to a "name", despite the frequent costs in health inbreeding produced. The most important thing however isn't the crossbreed or pedigree label, it's the breeder, the reasons for breeding and the attention to health and temperament of the puppies. This is what you should be paying for.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> As long as both parents were health tested and I was able to see the puppies with their Mom the price wouldn't really bother me that much.


See, although I admit that health tested parent crossbreeds or mongrels are better than no health tests when I look for a dog I like to know the whole big picture. I usually look through all 5 generations. I like to know if there were any cases of cancer or other diseases that you can't test for as well as how long the dogs were living for.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Probably the same as I would pay for a pedigree. I don't really think about price if I'm honest, a few hundred quid or a grand isn't much money to me for something I will have, love and treasure for (hopefully) 12 or more years, I spend more than that on a holiday for a week!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> lol...no I entered him into a cutest puppy competition on the James Wellbeloved site.
> 
> This was his winning photo
> 
> ...


He's LOVELY! WHat a sweet little face. No the wonder he won.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> As I've said numerous times I'm mostly housebound and cannot drive or travel far due to my condition. I was browsing online and realised some breeders offered a courier service as they sell puppies to people in other countries..so I thought well if they are willing to transport them abroad would they transport them to other parts of UK if I explained why I couldn't travel?
> 
> JJ's breeder offered transport so I emailed them explaining. The ladies mother drove him down from scotland staying at her friends house in lincolnshire over night then driving over to me to deliver JJ.
> 
> ...


But he has PRA, doesn't he?



Sarahliz100 said:


> *Can you do anything to prevent issues that are identified on screening though*? In human medicine when screening for a disease (ie testing a healthy person for a condition they are not showing any evidence of) the test needs to be cost effective, acceptable to the patient (ie not too distressing) and have the potential to alter disease course (ie early detection would allow treatment that could prevent or improve the prognosis of the disease). I don't know anything about the diseases you mention, but unless detecting them before they show clinical signs would improve prognosis I would question whether the financial cost, distress to dog having the tests and distress to the owner if a positive result suggested the dog is likely to get a horrible disease they can't prevent in the future was justified. Just my thoughts.
> 
> I think health screening dogs likely to be bred from to prevent passing on genetic diseases is fantastic. I'm just not sure about the application of screening your pet dog for things you can't do anything about. But then I'm a people doctor rather than an animal one so maybe I have a different viewpoint.


With bad hips, you can help avoid the pain and arthritis by moderating vigorous exercise, and doing hydrotherapy. If the dog was found to have CEA, there's no mitigating it medically as far as I know, but training using auditory rather than visual clues such as a whistle can make life and adaptation easier for the dog when the sight starts to fail. And of course MDR1 - avoid certain wormers and other drugs.

There's no distress to the dog in the DNA testing, just a quick blood draw (cheek swab for some things). Most specialist hip scorers sedate rather than GA, dog can be a bit groggy afterwards but otherwise no big deal.

I only suggested doing the tests because Apollo's owner said she was worrying a lot. The chance of anything being wrong are small, and the most likely outcome is that her mind would be put at rest. Financial cost - depends what you think peace of mind is worth.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Blitz said:


> That sounds like it worked out very well. But you are aware that most that offer a 'courier service' are scams. They take your money and the puppy does not exist.


The Astra kennel that JJ came from is very well known, reputable breeder.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Having bred 3 litters 2 crossbreeds or as I call em mongrels, with health tested parents I asked 150, enough to cover costs and vet pack etc. I even gave 3 away to good homes I know where all 22 pups are and will pay to have them back. However my pups were not for me to cash in on, we were going to have a 4th and final litter but decided against it due to the overburden of dogs needing homes. I will never litter again.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> Having bred 3 litters 2 crossbreeds or as I call em mongrels, with health tested parents I asked 150, enough to cover costs and vet pack etc. I even gave 3 away to good homes I know where all 22 pups are and will pay to have them back. However my pups were not for me to cash in on, we were going to have a 4th and final litter but decided against it due to the overburden of dogs needing homes. I will never litter again.


But why did you breed in the first place?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

1 st litter was a pure bred bloodline which was a condition of sale of our first bitch. 2nd was a choice we made and kept a pup and most of that litter did not get sold and most are with family, the last was a mistake/accidental but the dog was previously health tested for prior littering. Not necessarily justifiable but the reasons why. If I knew now then I would probably have just followed the condition of sale if at all that. Not perfect and hold my hands up, did try to do it the best I could etc, bit like bringing up my kids, love them, try to do the best, made some mistakes but my intentions are the best I can make them x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> *I didn't know at the time of purchasing him. I had seen others and still see breeders that offer to transport the puppy. I was looking at some Jack Russell Breeders recently that did this also.*
> 
> I would prefer to rescue but they don't make it easy for disabled people to get a dog with them.* Most want you to visit the dogs at the kennels or foster parents but most of these places or people's homes are not wheelchair accessible even if I could travel there.*
> This is a very good point.
> ...


The problem is that when you are honest yourself, it never even enters your head that other people are often so unscrupulous. I have been bitten (financially) a couple of times because I just didn't imagine anyone even _thinking_ of some of the tricks that rogues regularly pull. It wouldn't even enter my head to do the things some people do - not even enter my head! I don't even know how they've thought of them.

I'm a bit wiser now, but I can see why the old proverb says "set a thief to catch a theif" - you have to learn to think in the same mean and twisted way.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> As I've said numerous times I'm mostly housebound and cannot drive or travel far due to my condition. I was browsing online and realised some breeders offered a courier service as they sell puppies to people in other countries..so I thought well if they are willing to transport them abroad would they transport them to other parts of UK if I explained why I couldn't travel?
> 
> JJ's breeder offered transport so I emailed them explaining. The ladies mother drove him down from scotland staying at her friends house in lincolnshire over night then driving over to me to deliver JJ.
> 
> ...


Well I wouldn't pay a penny for a dog I had not seen the conditions it was raised in, seen at least the dam and rest of the letter. How did you assess intelligence & ability to learn fast if you had not been to see the pup



shadowmare said:


> See, although I admit that health tested parent crossbreeds or mongrels are better than no health tests when I look for a dog I like to know the whole big picture. I usually look through all 5 generations. I like to know if there were any cases of cancer or other diseases that you can't test for as well as how long the dogs were living for.


Where on the pedigree does it give you information on age at death, incidences of cancer and other diseases?


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> You could put your mind at rest by having the health screening done on Apollo himself. Hip scores would be around £130, DNA screening for CEA, TNS and CL another £300ish. That about covers the main issues with a Border Collie.


Thank you for the suggestion, he's crossed with a gsd so i think there's another test or two aswell.

Unfortunately with his issues with people the vets is the scariest place in the world for him so not just a quick blood draw for him and there's no way they could get in his mouth unless he was sedated, it took half an hour to get his 1 year boosters into him and a lot of stress for him so i don't take him to the vets now unless there's a real medical problem because it's not fair on him. We do know he has an Ivermectin sensitivity due to his reactions to advocate. so the vets have that on record so he's not given anything that could cause problems. after the last trip to the vets i don't think i could subject him to all the tests just for my peace of mind.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion, he's crossed with a gsd so i think there's another test or two aswell.
> 
> Unfortunately with his issues with people the vets is the scariest place in the world for him so not just a quick blood draw for him and there's no way they could get in his mouth unless he was sedated, it took half an hour to get his 1 year boosters into him and a lot of stress for him so i don't take him to the vets now unless there's a real medical problem because it's not fair on him. We do know he has an Ivermectin sensitivity due to his reactions to advocate. so the vets have that on record so he's not given anything that could cause problems. after the last trip to the vets i don't think i could subject him to all the tests just for my peace of mind.


vtes will do home visits its more expensive but it might work if he's not expecting boosters etc to happen at home he might find it less stressful?

It's interesting JJ doesn't have any issue with the vets but I've always lived here where the vets is inaccessible while I've had him. When Inca was young there was a vets I was able to get her to and she used to have anxiety as soon as she relaised thats where we were going and in the waiting room but since we moved here and they had to come to us, she's been fine!

Sometimes I think it's just the waiting room and the anticipation that gives them the fear. Here they stay in another room until vet arrives.. go in one at a time if they both need something doing, it's over in 5 mins and they're back in the garden with a treat. Maybe worth trying once to see if you can determine whether its the waiting room thats the problem or the actual vet person doing things to him? (even somewhere he feels safe)


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Next year I'm buying a "Cockapoo", price tag from £650 to £850. I am on waiting list for two very good breeders who do all of the relevant health tests, breede for health and temperament and only do a pairing when they have people waiting. I did struggle at first with the idea as it was my hubbies choice for this type of dog but now I've looked in to them so much it seems the idea dog in every way for us. The price tag is high but as another poster said, if they breed with the same care and attention as a KC reg pedigree breeder and people will pay the price then it's really up to them.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> vtes will do home visits its more expensive but it might work if he's not expecting boosters etc to happen at home he might find it less stressful?
> 
> It's interesting JJ doesn't have any issue with the vets but I've always lived here where the vets is inaccessible while I've had him. When Inca was young there was a vets I was able to get her to and she used to have anxiety as soon as she relaised thats where we were going and in the waiting room but since we moved here and they had to come to us, she's been fine!
> 
> Sometimes I think it's just the waiting room and the anticipation that gives them the fear. Here they stay in another room until vet arrives.. go in one at a time if they both need something doing, it's over in 5 mins and they're back in the garden with a treat. Maybe worth trying once to see if you can determine whether its the waiting room thats the problem or the actual vet person doing things to him? (even somewhere he feels safe)


noooo i could never bring a vet into the house this is his safe place from strangers if strangers come round he will remove himself to my bedroom and i shut the door he's happy to stay in my room, he has no problem going into the vets he has a problem with people other than his 'family' trying to touch him full stop, vet or random stranger as far as he's concerned they are all out to get him, it's something that is a constant work in progress but he just isn't a people dog the same as some dogs just cant deal with other dogs


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Well as an owner of two crossbreeds and someone who runs an online club for them I may be somewhat biased :biggrin5:

But I would pay a realistic amount for a crossbreed, same as I would a pedigree based on what I wanted and how it was bred etc... I wouldn't pay a silly amount for either, but also accept some demand a price so if you really want that type you may have to pay that price or choose something else. A lot is also down to supply and demand and yes greed too.

and as a club approaching 7,000 members on FB ( excluding non fb members) I think people who love cockapoos and Cavapoos are more than happy to pay for the dog they love and in fact often go on to buy another. Prices varies from member to member.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

I only have purebreeds so I don't know how much I would pay for a cross breed. they cost me between £700 and £800 each for my current two but to me I was buying the dog/breeder so price while it is important, it's not number one. 

A cross breed I think I would only get from a rescue, though I would probably never rescue so..


----------

